# Donnerschlag aus der Cloud



## Newsfeed (6 August 2010)

Was braucht es, um ein Unternehmen vom Internet abzuschneiden? 6 US-Dollar, einen Namen und eine Kreditkartennummer. Sicherheitsexperten warnen vor dem Angriff aus der Cloud.

Weiterlesen...


----------

